# cubeto de retención



## Nefertellis

Hi,
Any thoughts on the following?
*Cubetos*, separadores para evitar la incorporacíón de sustancias peligrosas al terreno. Thanks.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hello, Nefertellis,

I have found this definition of "cubeto" in the RAE Dictionary:

cubeto2. 
 (Del dim. p. us. de cubo1). 
 1. m. Vasija de madera, más pequeña que la cubeta. 

So it seems to be a wooden pot/vessel, smaller than a bucket.

I hope this helps.

Cheers!

EVA.


----------



## Nefertellis

Thanks, EVA! I imagined it was something like that but I wasn't too sure.


----------



## SambaBaby

Chicos, por no preguntar en otro hilo, tengo que traducir cubeto, y la descripción que ha dado Nefertellis es igual a lo que busco pero lo de vessel, bucket no me convence. Es como una pared que rodea un depósito para que no salgan derrames. y vessel no es la palabra adecuada, digo yo. ¿¿Alguien tiene otra sugerencia?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SambaBaby

Chicos, he encontrado muros de cubeto que son retaining walls. Estaba comiéndome el coco y pensé que para decir lo que es el cubeto, se podría decir...basin, donde se recogen los derrames, ¿no? Suena un poco mejor que vessel en este contexto, ¿no?
Si tenéis alguna sugerencia más, lo tendré en cuenta. Gracias.


----------



## galesa

Trabajo en una obra de demolición y aquí se llaman"bund wall", es un sitio para dejar los tubos de fuel una vez vaciados y cortados y que no se derrame lo que queda dentro al suelo y contaminarlos, no sé si esto es a lo que te refieres, pero espero que de utilidad.


----------



## aletoscano

Pues en un proyecto de una planta industrial aparecen como "bunded areas". Entiendo que se refuere a zonas de contención. Contención de derrames. Suele consistir en un muro perimetral de hormigón en el borde de la losa de hormigón que soporta los tanques o la solera que los rodea.

Yo entiendo que "bunded area" se refiere a un cubeto con varios tanques, "bund" se refiere a un cubeto de retención y "bunded tank" a un depósito con doble capa que contiene las posibles fugas de la pared interior.

Espero que os sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## dacoit

Espero que no sea demasiado tarde, pero estoy de acuerdo en la palabra "bund" o "dike" como cubeto de retención (se emplea en parques de tanques para evitar el derrame de fluídos).

Saludos.


----------



## almqui

¡Hola! Bueno, trataré de explicarte.
*Cubeto de retención:
Según la definición actual de la APQ (Reglamento de Almacenamiento de productos químicos) es: Cavidad destinada a retener los productos contenidos en los elementos de almacenamiento en caso de vertido o fuga de los mismos.*
Éstos pueden ser *fijos o móviles*.
Los móviles son depósitos fabricados para la contención de derrames que puedan producirse durante el almacenamiento o manipulación de recipientes móviles (volumen inferior a 3 m3) (bidones, garrafas, GRGs...) alojados sobre o en él. Se caracteriza por poder ser trasladado de lugar. El material adecuado y resistencia depende de la naturaleza del líquido almacenado a contener.

Los cubetos de retención, evitan la contaminación de ríos y acuíferos y protegen el medio ambiente, por eso son obligatorios los sistemas de retención.


----------



## dalgeciras320

Mud pit. Esa es la descripción que encuentro para cubeto de recogidas


----------

